# connecting a decabb1mr0-01 adapter



## griruco (Dec 23, 2012)

does the decabb1mr0-01 adapter need to be connected through a hd-dvr or can it be connected through an hd receiver? Ihave a hr21-200 dvr and a h25-500 hd receiver.
Thank you


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It can be powered via a receiver, however, not the H25. The H25 has a built in DECA and thus won't power an external DECA.

- Merg


----------



## griruco (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for the response. So i have to hook the broadband adapter through the the H21-200 that I currently have in my setup. Is there another way to conect to the internet.
Thank you,
Gregg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm afraid my friend Merg is confused. What you're asking about is called a Cinema Connection kit. It does not hook to a receiver. You run coax cable to a location that has wired Internet (like your router) and connect both. The coax and the Internet cables to the black box... And it provides Internet service to all your receivers.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'm afraid my friend Merg is confused. What you're asking about is called a Cinema Connection kit. It does not hook to a receiver. You run coax cable to a location that has wired Internet (like your router) and connect both. The coax and the Internet cables to the black box... And it provides Internet service to all your receivers.


Yup. My bad... I read the part number too quickly and thought it was a regular DECA adapter that was being asked about.

With the CCK, it just needs to be on a coax cable and run an Ethernet cable to your router from it. You should have a power adapter for it.

- Merg


----------

